# Home remedies?



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any old-fashioned homesteaders here. Do you have any useful home remedies for earache, sore throat, or eye allergies? Thanks!  I prefer to use garden herbs over pharmacy drugs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well...I'm starting to get a cold with a sore throat...just gargled with apple cider vinegar and it feels much better 

Have lots more to post on this thread when I'm feeling better and not so pooped.  Good idea for a thread and I look forward to the posts


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesn't that taste gross? But I got hit with it all at once; eye allergies, sore throat, stuffy nose, earache, etc. It's irritating and it makes it hard to sleep.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nope...not gross at all...I love that stuff...use it with canola oil on my salads too...and drink what's left in the bottom of the salad bowl


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Ew. Well, what does it taste like? Besides... apple.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very yummy to me...but I guess not to everyone....can't really describe the taste...guess you'll have to try it...vinegar kills germs by the way....and can also be used when wiping down clean counter tops....amazing stuff.

For a stuffy nose...dissolve a little salt in warm water...cup it in your hand and sniff it up your nostril...then the other...that helps...do it before bed....but NEVER put salt in your eyes!


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Very yummy to me...but I guess not to everyone....can't really describe the taste...guess you'll have to try it...vinegar kills germs by the way....and can also be used when wiping down clean counter tops....amazing stuff.
> 
> For a stuffy nose...dissolve a little salt in warm water...cup it in your hand and sniff it up your nostril...then the other...that helps...do it before bed....but NEVER put salt in your eyes!


I didn't plan on putting it in my eyes.  But I'll try it for the nose, and the cider for my throat. How effective would it be at cleaning out coops/kennels/etc?


----------



## heatherlynnky (Feb 3, 2013)

You can also drink it. A teaspoon in a big glass of water. I sip throughout the day. It is one of the few things that helped calm my cough and cuts through the drip in my throat during cold and allergy season.  I use homeopathic remedies also.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I'll tell you...when one of my sisters had pink eye she did put a salt solution in her eye...it was a do NOT!!!!

I'll take sips throughout the day too in bad allergy times and it helps.  I don't dilute with water since I love it full strength.

Have never used it in chicken coop though...no idea.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought I had pink eye once so I tried putting tea bags on it. Turns out it was just allergies..

Well, I don't want to put chemicals in my coops and pens.


----------

